# Amana Trust



## gtamorim (Jun 11, 2020)

I got a call today from Amana Trust inviting to Bible Studies. When I asked about their theological stance, they responded to be reformed, followers of Luther's tradition of 'saved by faith'. I was wondering if anyone has more information? Their website does not give away much, apart from the fact that it seems like they are influenced by Watchman Nee.


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Jun 11, 2020)

Seems to me this group is more than just influenced by those men (WatchmanNee & WitnessLee). Rather, it exists to promote this brand of religion specifically. Given numerous questionable elements found in WN & WL's teaching and practice, I would steer clear.

History gives us several examples of teachers and their movements that--while containing certain elements of orthodoxy, and a seriousness that often puts to shame the institutional churches and lackadaisical professing Christians--these are accompanied by some glaring problems in doctrine and/or practice.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

